# Where to Fish in the Rocky



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Went out today to buy a steelhead rod, got a nice reel for free and Dicks, bought some Foo jigs. My question, do you go to the city of Rocky River, and park somewhere and walk down to the river. I just need a starting point, not your spots, and I am like most of you guys, I won't wade into someone else's pool. It's just I drove through there and seen guys below fishing, but couldn't find where anyone parks. Any help I would appreciate.
Thanks, 

Rich


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Rocky River Reservation is located in Berea, Brook Park, Cleveland, Fairview Park, Lakewood, North Olmsted, Olmsted Township, and Rocky River. The first land purchased for Cleveland Metroparks can be seen from the Stinchcomb-Groth Memorial.

you can enter rocky river from any of these roads
Entrances are off Detroit, Wooster, Mastick, Cedar Point, Old Lorain Spafford, Barrett, and Bagley roads, Brookway Shepard, Hogsback and Rockcliff lanes, Puritas Avenue, and Riverside Drive.

just follow the signs


http://www.clemetparks.com/visit/index.asp?action=rdetails&reservations_id=1003


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks, at least I have a starting point. 
Rich


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's some access info off the DNR site. It should get you started.
Rocky River Main Branch 

Rocky River East Branch 

Rocky River West Branch 


Here's a map as well:


If our man Dingo were still around, he could help you out too.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Places to start on the Rocky:

Go north to Detroit road (lakewood) and head west. Make a left at the first light before the bridge over the river, after the road takes a 90 degree turn to the right. Down the hill, to the right is scenic park, with a lot of parking and fishable areas. Downstream from there are the water treatment plant/Kennel parking to the left, hilliard road bridge parking to the left, rockcliff ford (bridge) parking to the left and right, horse ford to the right (past hogsback road hill), morley ford parking on the left and right, little met access parking in the little met golf course parking lot).

Puritas road/mastic road parking is on the left and right (before, then after puritas road stoplight), brookpark road bridge area on the left, nature center ford parking on right and left. You can enter the park via puritas road by exiting I-480 at the grayton road exit, head north at the end of the ramp (left turn) until grayton ends at an apartment complex. Make a left onto puritas, head down the hill to the parkway.

Public access continues on the east branch of the river (continue straight at the next stoplight, little cedar point road). West branch (following lewis road) is mostly private property until you reach Olmsted Falls park(s).

Best way to check it out is to get down there on a Saturday or Sunday and observe. Riding a bicycle on the paved trail from Detroit road south provides access to many holes that are not near the parking lots.

Dave E, I'm still here, just under a different ID -- the 'real' Dingo passed on last summer, along with the ID.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I trully appreciate it. I am on here everyday, and although I don't post much I stay on because as much as I have fished in my life, I still learn something from you guys. I fish for walleye, sauger, crappie, gills, trout, smallmouth, in fact, most fish in ohio. This will be a first for me, steelhead that is. Through you guys I already have enough info to at least start.

Thanks, 
Rich


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the pooch. What a great dog.

Glad you're still around man!

I wish I had the time to use some of the info you have given me the past few years!  

I'm the non-fishing fisherman.


----------

